# 1 cent auctions



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 
Just want to let you know we are having our annual spring cleaning on eBay. All our returned and damaged items will be listed each starting at 1 cent. 

It's a great chance to get some cheap props especially for everyone on the board that is good at fixing and touching things up. 

Bookmark and check this site every weekday for new items. It will save you some $$. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Fright-Catalog 

Have fun and let me know if you have any questions about the products.


----------

